# Jurirische Nederlands



## Chiapas

Hallo
ik heb probemen de volgende zin te begrijpen, kunnen jullie me helpen?
Hhier gaan we: Mijnheer A komt voor de Rechter, de reden is "onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben *gekocht (?], **in ruil of om niet te hebben ontvangen, in bezit, bewaring of beheer te hebben genomen ofschoon hij de oorsprong ervan kende" en ook een bepaalde som geld "omgezet of overgedragen de hebben met de bedoeling de illegale herkomst ervan te verbergen" 
*Wat heeft hij in spreektaal gedaan?
Bedankt


----------



## luitzen

Kun je een langere zin geven? _onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben gekocht _komt een beetje vreemd over en de context zou helpen.


----------



## Lopes

Het tweede gedeelte, vanaf 'en ook een bepaalde som geld', lijkt me witwassen.


----------



## Chiapas

Veel meer is er niet. de hele zin is "met inbreuk op art 505 al.1,2° Strafwetboek ten nadele van de Belgische Staat, in art.42 al 3 SWB bedoelde zaken, namelijk onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW te hebben *gekocht (?], **in ruil of om niet te hebben ontvangen, in bezit, bewaring of beheer te hebben genomen ofschoon hij de oorsprong ervan kende"*


----------



## Chiapas

Het gaat indeerdaad om witwassen, alleen weet ik niet hoe ik "omgezet of overgedragen" moet uitleggen/vertalen


----------



## AllegroModerato

Blijkbaar is een onterechte BTW-teruggave (een geldsom) één van die zaken zoals bedoeld in artikel 42, alinea 3, en waarop de gedragingen van art. 505 alinea´s 1 en 2 betrekking hebben. De verdachte heeft de onterecht verkregen teruggave in BTW gekocht, in bezit, bewaring *of *beheer genomen. "Gekocht" zal niet van toepassing zijn, maar de andere varianten zijn wel mogelijk. (Ze citeren het hele wetsartikel, waarin alle mogelijke varianten van het strafbare feit zo nauwkeurig mogelijk worden gekwalificeerd. Dit kan leiden tot onlogische combinaties.)

Bij "omzetten" lijkt het mij dat je moet denken aan investeringen en aankopen die worden verricht met crimineel geld (bouwbedrijven, horeca, aandelen, etc.), terwijl "overdragen" wil zeggen dat het geld in handen wordt gesteld van iemand anders (overboeking, wegsluizen). Misschien zijn "conversione" en "trasferimento" passende vertalingen in het Italiaans?


----------



## Chiapas

Dankzij jullie heb ik het probleem opgelost.
Hartelijk bedankt!


----------

